# What clamp meters do you recommend?



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm an HVAC service tech looking to replace some of my old meters. What brand do you guys use in the field? I've got old (USA made) Flukes but seems everything is Chinese now. I'm not too sure I want to pay Fluke prices for Chinese stuff. I'm also looking at the UEI 379 phoenix clamp.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I know where you are coming from. I use a Fluke 337 it is made in Thiland if that is any conoslation.
Dont quote me on this but I think the only thing Fluke makes overhere is high end meters and instrument calibration equipment. 
LC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a FLuke 33 (replaced now by the 337), and an i410.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I use a Fluke 336. I used to be industrial, now commercial.

Maybe the 322 would be a good choice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you do HVAC work, why would you consider anything other than a Fieldpiece? Makes future test equipment investment much cheaper.


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If you do HVAC work, why would you consider anything other than a Fieldpiece? Makes future test equipment investment much cheaper.


 I'm just not sold on all those detachable heads. A lot of those pieces aren't that necessary. 
Also, they only have a 1 year warranty for most their tools.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If you do HVAC work, why would you consider anything other than a Fieldpiece? Makes future test equipment investment much cheaper.


The new UEI meters have detachable heads that fit the field piece meters. We just recently brought them on, but I am not up to speed yet on their product line.

Nratom, if you don't mind import, you can also check out the Extech EX623 & Fluke 902. 

Extech: Built in IR thermometer, two built in thermocouplers, 400amp clamp TRMS, NCV detector with LED alert

Fluke: Built in thermocoupler, 600amp clamp TRMS.

If either works for you, we always give a 10% discount to board members.

JJ


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> The new UEI meters have detachable heads that fit the field piece meters. We just recently brought them on, but I am not up to speed yet on their product line.
> 
> JJ


I've been using FieldPiece stuff since they first came out. My latest addition is the HG-1 tester. It has on-screen guides that take you through the testing procedure for many HVAC tests.

UEI and FieldPiece are brands that are traditionally only marketed and sold to HVAC people.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've been using FieldPiece stuff since they first came out. My latest addition is the HG-1 tester. It has on-screen guides that take you through the testing procedure for many HVAC tests.
> 
> UEI and FieldPiece are brands that are traditionally only marketed and sold to HVAC people.


Yeah the UEI line, from what I have seen, is all HVAC related. I only found 1 item I was not impressed with, and that is their gas leak detector. It only goes down to 50ppm, which will not work for our customers. The c125 combustion analyzer is very nice, and they have a really nice dedicated combustion analyzer for oil that is only around $500. Lately we have really been focusing on the weatherization and energy auditing business, which requires a lot of the HVAC type meters.

The UEI line is made in a few different places. They are owned by a company out of the UK, so you see some of it made there. Some in the USA and some china/thailand/etc. The asian stuff is mainly their cheaper items.

JJ


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> Yeah the UEI line, from what I have seen, is all HVAC related. I only found 1 item I was not impressed with, and that is their gas leak detector. It only goes down to 50ppm, which will not work for our customers. The c125 combustion analyzer is very nice, and they have a really nice dedicated combustion analyzer for oil that is only around $500. Lately we have really been focusing on the weatherization and energy auditing business, which requires a lot of the HVAC type meters.
> 
> The UEI line is made in a few different places. They are owned by a company out of the UK, so you see some of it made there. Some in the USA and some china/thailand/etc. The asian stuff is mainly their cheaper items.
> 
> JJ


When are you going to post the UEI stuff on your site?> I'm going to give the 379 kit a try.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

nratom45-70 said:


> When are you going to post the UEI stuff on your site?> I'm going to give the 379 kit a try.


Going to be ahwile before it gets up there. However I am pretty sure this price is right. $139.95 - 10% = $125.95. I will double check it tomorrow and let ya know.

JJ


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

nratom45-70 said:


> I'm an HVAC service tech looking to replace some of my old meters. What brand do you guys use in the field? I've got old (USA made) Flukes but seems everything is Chinese now. I'm not too sure I want to pay Fluke prices for Chinese stuff. I'm also looking at the UEI 379 phoenix clamp.


Damn NR, you're really sweatin' this meter purchase! :grin:
I think I’ve seen your posts on like four different forums.
I know money’s tight these days, so research is a good thing.
I guess you decided not to go with TPI?
A lot of guys have been saying good things about their stuff over on HVACTALK, except maybe for the response time of their combustion analyzer.
BTW, not to step on any toes, but the UEI DL379 PHOENIX clamp meter can be had for $113.95 everyday from www.tequipment.com.

link: http://www.tequipment.net/UEiDL379.html


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

KayJay said:


> Damn NR, you're really sweatin' this meter purchase! :grin:
> I think I’ve seen your posts on like four different forums.
> I know money’s tight these days, so research is a good thing.
> I guess you decided not to go with TPI?
> ...


No toes being stepped on here, that is just the meter, he wanted the kit. $107.95 with us for just the 379 meter alone. And the 379kit in my above post is correct at $125.95.

JJ


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

KayJay said:


> Damn NR, you're really sweatin' this meter purchase! :grin:
> I think I’ve seen your posts on like four different forums.
> I know money’s tight these days, so research is a good thing.quote]
> I just want the most bang for my buck 9especially since it's all made overseas). Manufacturer's will tell you their cheapest pice of $hit works great, I trust the guys in the trenches opinion far more than corps:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

nratom45-70;[quote I just want the most bang for my buck (especially since it's all made overseas) [/quote said:


> I think were all the same as far as that goes. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah... simply shopping by brand name is hit or miss sometimes, especially in the low to mid price ranges.
> I know a couple of guys that bought the Fluke meter with the type K thermocouple input and the temp function stopped working on them after only a few months,[they were both highly PO'd], so without the temp function, they were nothing more than basic crappy multimeters with a cap test function and needed to sent back for in-warranty service.
> On the other hand, I’ve had a cheap $120.00 TPI 343 dual thermocouple thermometer kit that’s already lasted for several years, so there is definitely a lot more than just brand name to be considered in these situations nowadays.


----------

